# Lighting Advice Wanted



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I use 24 inch T5's to light most of my tanks, but replacing the bulbs is getting expensive. Where is the cheapest place to get bulbs? Would Walmart or Canadian Tire sell suitable bulbs at a lower price than aquarium stores? What spectrum do I need? (I have low/medium light plants, tending more to medium. My fixtures have two bulbs.)

Or would it be better in the long run to get a LED fixture? What specs would I need to meet medium light plant needs for a 33 gallon with a LED?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

I've never used a T5 bulb before, how long does it last before you replace it? 



TomC said:


> I use 24 inch T5's to light most of my tanks, but replacing the bulbs is getting expensive. Where is the cheapest place to get bulbs? Would Walmart or Canadian Tire sell suitable bulbs at a lower price than aquarium stores? What spectrum do I need? (I have low/medium light plants, tending more to medium. My fixtures have two bulbs.)
> 
> Or would it be better in the long run to get a LED fixture? What specs would I need to meet medium light plant needs for a 33 gallon with a LED?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't really kept track, but it varies. Maybe a couple of years. The ones in enclosed fixtures seem to go faster. Maybe a heat issue? One set of two connected Sunblasters that I got from Canadian Aquatics has lasted about 5 years and counting. But these are suspended, and I cannot suspend over most of the tanks.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Lee valley carries t5 and they are very reasonable. Give them a try


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Aim for lighting spectrum at around 6000k. Unfortunately, I haven't seen a cheaper alternative to sunblaster brand bulbs.


----------

